# Help... alpiner1 seems to be locked out



## spryte (Dec 9, 2004)

alpiner1 also posts at another board and mentioned being unable to get in here any more.... getting an invalid email address error.  Will you please help alpiner1 get back in?  Is there something I can tell her (him) to do?


----------



## MJ (Dec 9, 2004)

spryte said:
			
		

> alpiner1 also posts at another board and mentioned being unable to get in here any more.... getting an invalid email address error.  Will you please help alpiner1 get back in?  Is there something I can tell her (him) to do?


 Let me check this out spryte. I will be back with an answer.


----------



## spryte (Dec 9, 2004)

Thank you  =)


----------



## MJ (Dec 9, 2004)

Can you ask alpiner1  to log in again? I fixed the problem. Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## spryte (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks so much!  I will!


----------



## spryte (Dec 10, 2004)

alpiner1 said she (he) still can't get in.  =(


----------



## MJ (Dec 10, 2004)

I will send you a pm Spryte.


----------



## spryte (Dec 10, 2004)

thank you  =)


----------



## alpiner1 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Thank you Spryte!!*

I'm not sure if I'm sending this to the correct place but I want to thank spryte for helping me log in!!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 16, 2004)

*There you are alpiner1. Welcome!*


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 21, 2004)

That happens to me occasionally, but mostly when I am at my e-mail site and getting posts there and try to respond.  She should let one of the greenies know.


----------



## MJ (Dec 21, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> That happens to me occasionally, but mostly when I am at my e-mail site and getting posts there and try to respond.  She should let one of the greenies know.


 I already fixed the problem. Sometimes this happens when they sign up.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 21, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are on it MJ, what would we do without you????


----------



## MJ (Dec 21, 2004)

Why thank you guest. (norgeskog  )


----------

